# Sweet PDZ



## GoatCrazyLady (Aug 21, 2012)

Is sweet PDZ safe for goats? I was reading in backyard chickens that it works wonders in coops. What about goat sheds? I have a dirt floor.


----------



## Renegade (Aug 21, 2012)

We use it all the time here. Have been for years. No problems.

Donna


----------



## DonnaBelle (Aug 21, 2012)

I use Sweet PDZ in my goat barn.  It has a dirt floor, with straw or old hay for bedding.  DH scoops up poop in the mornings, and we use it in the garden for composting.  You should see the tomatoes I grew this year.

The Sweet PDZ is great on the urine spots.  The urine is what you get the most offensive odor from, not the nannie berries.

I use an old screen wire kitchen strainer.  I keep the bag in the corner of the milk room, and as I go inside the barn area scoop some up and sprinkle it around.  I love the stuff.  It really works well.

Now in winter time when they hang around inside the barn it's more of a challenge to keep it smelling sweet, but I do work at it.  They say if you can smell "ammonia" smell it's bad for the animals.

The big thing you need in a barn is VENTILATION.  We have roof vents, vents under the eves, vents in the walls and windows with "hardware cloth" over them.  In summer I keep a big commercial fan going to move the air around.  

Different folks use different things for barn floors, depending on the area you are in.  I would like to try putting a layer of sand over a loafing area to see if it would hold down the smell.  I may do that in one area of the barn when we clean it out this year in late fall.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Goatherd (Aug 21, 2012)

I've used PDZ and it works very well.  I also tired, and continue to use, lime and it works equally well.  My floor is finely crushed lime stone.  Lime is much cheaper.


----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Aug 21, 2012)

Awesome! So excited to get some. Thanks for the info ya'll.


----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Aug 21, 2012)

Goatherd said:
			
		

> I've used PDZ and it works very well.  I also tired, and continue to use, lime and it works equally well.  My floor is finely crushed lime stone.  Lime is much cheaper.


Lime stone?


----------



## Goatherd (Aug 21, 2012)

Maybe the way I wrote it  was little confusing.  The floor of my barn is extremely fine limestone which is almost pulverized to a soil consistency.  It was bought that way.   There is a name for this grade of limestone but the name escapes me at this time.  When I rake and clean the stalls to put down new straw I sprinkle powdered lime down on to the floor before I put down the straw.  The lime neutralizes the urine and odor.

As I said before, I started with PDZ and it was a very good product and worked well.  The lime, for me, works equally well and is a fraction of the cost of PDZ and it is a much larger amount.


----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Aug 21, 2012)

Great! thanks for the info. Can I get that at a feed or supply store as well?


----------



## Goatherd (Aug 22, 2012)

Yes you can.


----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Aug 22, 2012)

PERFECT!


----------



## ThornyRidgeII (Aug 22, 2012)

I have used both sweet pdz and stall dri.. in my opinion they add to the already dustiness that occurs from my dirt floor and pine shavings.. I only sprinkle a little bit over very saturated /damp areas.. find it too dusty!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Aug 23, 2012)

Hey Thorn,

Are you using the granulated kind??

Yes, the powder form of theses is dusty!!  I got ahold of a bag of powder one time, and it is VERY dusty.

You want the granulated kind.

DonnaBelle


----------



## ThornyRidgeII (Aug 23, 2012)

Yes I would say it is granulated.. like fine cat litter.. more than sand.. but I still find it dusty.. or at least contributing to dust..


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 24, 2012)

Came by this a few days ago. Glad I did.
We were preparing a kidding stall and realized the area was being "used" at night for our free-ranged meat birds! GROSSSSSSSSS!
After we shoveled the layer of poop down to "clean" dirt it still smelled terrible. Remembered reading about Sweet PDZ on here, called my feedstore lady (she's great) she used it too! Said stall-dry is same thing and told  me to come by she had a bunch of samples of both.

Used 2lb sample of Stall Dry (10x10) about 10 minutes later odor was gone! 
The one we used was the consistency of granulated sugar or coarse sand, this one wasn't dusty at all. 

Thanks for another great tip BYH-ers!!!!

My "baby" NDG is now in kidding stall.... due anyday now....so excited! Our first kids born here!!!!


----------

